
Automated car washes can be hacked and turned into killing machines - jonez450
https://siliconangle.com/blog/2017/07/31/afraid-automated-car-washes-can-hacked-turned-killing-machines/
======
loomer
I've never understood why people have to stay in their cars during car washes.
I'm no expert, but it seems like it would be quite simple to automate the
process. Perhaps it is simple to do, but car wash companies haven't bothered
to do it.

